# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  اجرای یک برنامه nodejs و تغییر قسمتی از آن

## mammad_asir

با سلام
من یه برنامه nodejs دارم که برای پروژه ای خاص هست و باید تغییراتی در کد آن بدهم. در مرحله اول میخوام برنامه رو ران کنم ولی چون با این زبان اصلا آشنایی ندارم مشکل در اجرای آن دارم و نمیدونم چطور باید اجرا بشه. البته مقداری در نت سرچ کردم و دستورات را اجرا کردم ولی به نتیجه نرسیدم برنامه من در لینک http://www.jsflow.net/ هست. از دوستان اگه ممکنه و مقدور هست بنامه رو دانلود کنید و روش اجرا کردن اون رو بفرمایید
تشکر

----------

